# Wanted Kauai last week of July, 1st week of August 2 bdrm



## HighAltitudeDude (Jun 21, 2022)

Please dm


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 21, 2022)

Since this may be of wider interest, I'm posting it here.
Hawaii Times Share Exchange has a lot of rentals available for this time period as well as others such as weeks 51 and 52





						Hawaii Time Share Exchange
					

HTSE is dedicated to give each member personalized service and the best use of your timeshare week.  We have knowledgeable Vacation Counselors here to help you!




					www.htse.net


----------



## HighAltitudeDude (Jun 23, 2022)

Thank you @jacknsara ! Bumping to see if anyone has a reservation they cannot use


----------



## HighAltitudeDude (Jun 28, 2022)

bumping. Also, scammers are constantly reaching out here, please be careful.


----------



## HighAltitudeDude (Jul 6, 2022)

bump. looking for a week with 7/29-7/31 checkin


----------

